# B. O. B. contents...



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

S i promised awhile back, ive whittled down the wt of my bob to manageable specs. Here are most of the contents: 410/22lr ss , 1- jungle camo BDU jacket, mosquito net cap, 2- sets cotton gloves, wire saw(cheapo), emergency fishing kit, firestarting kit, emergency candles(light for two weeks), Gerber breakdown saw, black duct tape, sewing kit, 2-emergency Mylar blankets, 500' of various types of cordage, water purification kit, med kit, tarp15x15(high mil gbg bags cut n taped), snare wire, lots of zip-ties, 2-bandannas, Frogg-Toggs rainsuit (darkgreen), 2-compasses, the all important TP., wetwipes, 1-ultrasharp filet knife (meat only)!, 1- Schrade staghorn fixed blade, entrenching tool, 2- aluminum canteens. 
In seperate carry duffel i keep 2-weeks food, cook kit, vitamins, 1-pint virgin olive oil, hobo utensil set, dried onions, enough various dried drink mixes for a month.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

seanallen said:


> S i promised awhile back, ive whittled down the wt of my bob to manageable specs. Here are most of the contents: 410/22lr ss , 1- jungle camo BDU jacket, mosquito net cap, 2- sets cotton gloves, wire saw(cheapo), emergency fishing kit, firestarting kit, emergency candles(light for two weeks), Gerber breakdown saw, black duct tape, sewing kit, 2-emergency Mylar blankets, 500' of various types of cordage, water purification kit, med kit, tarp15x15(high mil gbg bags cut n taped), snare wire, lots of zip-ties, 2-bandannas, Frogg-Toggs rainsuit (darkgreen), 2-compasses, the all important TP., wetwipes, 1-ultrasharp filet knife (meat only)!, 1- Schrade staghorn fixed blade, entrenching tool, 2- aluminum canteens.
> In seperate carry duffel i keep 2-weeks food, cook kit, vitamins, 1-pint virgin olive oil, hobo utensil set, dried onions, enough various dried drink mixes for a month.


looks pretty good. 
how much is this setup weighing?
what kind of pack?


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Well ive got the pack down to 40lbs, and the duffel to 20lbs. The pack is a 40$ walmart tactical fieldline unit. I was kinda sketchy about it at first, but itll carry more weight than i care to, so no worries there.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

seanallen said:


> Well ive got the pack down to 40lbs, and the duffel to 20lbs. The pack is a 40$ walmart tactical fieldline unit. I was kinda sketchy about it at first, but itll carry more weight than i care to, so no worries there.


cool. I had a fieldline hunters pack. until I got the US GI molle II LARGE ruck


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

seanallen said:


> S i promised awhile back, ive whittled down the wt of my bob to manageable specs. Here are most of the contents: 410/22lr ss , 1- jungle camo BDU jacket, mosquito net cap, 2- sets cotton gloves, wire saw(cheapo), emergency fishing kit, firestarting kit, emergency candles(light for two weeks), Gerber breakdown saw, black duct tape, sewing kit, 2-emergency Mylar blankets, 500' of various types of cordage, water purification kit, med kit, tarp15x15(high mil gbg bags cut n taped), snare wire, lots of zip-ties, 2-bandannas, Frogg-Toggs rainsuit (darkgreen), 2-compasses, the all important TP., wetwipes, 1-ultrasharp filet knife (meat only)!, 1- Schrade staghorn fixed blade, entrenching tool, 2- aluminum canteens.
> In seperate carry duffel i keep 2-weeks food, cook kit, vitamins, 1-pint virgin olive oil, hobo utensil set, dried onions, enough various dried drink mixes for a month.


Forty pounds, no shelter, no sleeping bag. Army field jackets are practically worthless. Entrenching tool? You gotta be kidding. A Petzl E-lite will last for months, weighs about an ounce and you can hike by it. You need one good knife and a way to sharpen it. You need one compass. You don't need tp or wetpipes. Gatorade bottles work better than canteens.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Forty pounds, no shelter, no sleeping bag. Army field jackets are practically worthless. Entrenching tool? You gotta be kidding. A Petzl E-lite will last for months, weighs about an ounce and you can hike by it. You need one good knife and a way to sharpen it. You need one compass. You don't need tp or wetpipes. Gatorade bottles work better than canteens.


I said "most" of bob contents. Have sleeping bag strapped to bottom. I DO need to pick up a high quality low weight shelter and jacket. Entrenching tool? Laugh all you want. Rather use it than have to use my Schrade. Never heard of a Petzl. Will look it up. Have two compasses in case one is damaged or my Magellan gets fried. As for tp: speak for yourself, friend. Much rather have a clean behind than go commando. As for Gatorade bottles: actually a good suggestion except for when they get old they develope cracks at pressure points then leak then worthless. Thinking about upgrading to Nalgenes, but i want to continue with the boiling over fire capabilities.


----------



## bittersnuff (Oct 18, 2012)

Is that 40pounds pre water? 8 pounds per gal 1


----------



## bittersnuff (Oct 18, 2012)

What i try to do for shtf is 20 pounds in gear the 20 in food/water should get yah a week or so


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Even with only a few posts I was going to come in here and give the contents of my B.O.B. and well, I seen I need to add a few...lol

Great thread and posts.


----------



## Brennen53 (Jan 26, 2013)

Never thought of having food in one pack and equipment in the other... The more I think about it, the more I like it!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our BOB have multitool, 5 days worth of MRE's (minus water which is carried separate), FAK, sewing kit, change of clothes, 2 pairs of socks, and small toiletry kit. My son also has entertainment items.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive put a lot of thought into WHY i would be bugging out, and to where. The biggest cause would be a fire or tornado. We are at hurricane ground zero here on the Gulf Coast, but that comes w plenty of prep time. B.O.B. is for grab n go. Most of these scenarios played out in my head result in me n my family being back at the casa within a few days. BTW....any of you on here have any experience preparing more than a couple of BOB's for family? Iv got mine, my wife's, my four kids, and a couple more to get ready. This is getting obscenely expensive. My biggest challenge isnt getting the BOB's built; its getting the family members to take a real interest.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Best advice? DOLLAR TREE. You can get a bunch of things there. 

As for getting the kids involved, let them decide what snacks to put in, what band aids for their FAK, teach them fire starting and let them pick which material they like best. Take them shopping at Goodwill for change of clothes.


----------



## adklady67 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm in the process of putting BOBs together for myself and my two daughters. Put together a pretty good list with all the research. Haven't got the ALICE pack yet. One of the things I read, though, was about the weight. They say minimum weight should be 10% of your body weight with a max being 20%. So I weigh 130 (4'11" woman). My minimum would be 13lbs and max 26lbs. You also have to figure a BOB is for bugging out-meaning traveling. So in the SHTF scenario that would most likely mean walking. I plan to do a lot of practicing once I get my pack and hiking with it filled to see how far I can travel with different weights and then whittling down what's in my BOB to a manageable weight.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Unless you just want to look like a commando skip the ALICE. By itself it weighs more than 6 lbs. Granite Gear and ULA make some packs built for women. They have The Granite Gear have Ki after the name. The ULA are built to you spec with "S" straps. The ALICE is one size fits all and that size wasn't women.

Start with what you actually need to survive which is tent/bivy, sleeping bag and pad and work from there.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We got the camo book bags from Walmart in the sporting goods. I have one, as does everyone in our group (ages 35 to 7) and it holds change of clothes, extra socks, small FAK, multi tool, fire starter, MRE's and entertainment for the kids. Our big food items are stored separately as is our camping gear. I also have a large first aid kit.


----------



## prepper2012 (May 8, 2012)

In my BOB I recently purchased a few new edc items to use in my soon to be downsized BOB. The purchases items. I bought were: SOG salute (fusion), a max prediction pouch and a few lighters and some 550 cord hanks. Love my new SOG knife, it's awesome.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Seanallen, go to the stickey at the top of the Tools and Emergency Kit forum. THere are many lists of various BOB from lots of sources. Ranges from what you are bugging out for, to SHTF bags. Lots of info.


----------

